# Dengue Fever On The Rise



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Dengue can hit anyone, even adults. The latest DoH report on dengue, issued early this week, said that a total of 45,333 dengue cases were reported from Jan. 1 to Aug. 6.

Kindly Follow The Rest Of The Story: Dengue cases up in Metro, 3 regions | Inquirer News


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> Dengue can hit anyone, even adults. The latest DoH report on dengue, issued early this week, said that a total of 45,333 dengue cases were reported from Jan. 1 to Aug. 6.
> 
> Kindly Follow The Rest Of The Story: Dengue cases up in Metro, 3 regions | Inquirer News


About a week ago my daughter had her checkup with her pediatrician. Her doctor warned us of the outbreak of Dengue. He said all the hospitals are full with Dengue patients. A lot of people think that this illness mostly strikes in the province, which is not true. It is more prevalent where there are a lot of people. He advise us to cover our legs and of course use mosquito repellant.


----------



## NeJammer (Aug 15, 2011)

Prevention would include covering exposed areas, and using repellent with DEET. When i visited the Philippines in 2007 I used a repellent with DEET and got 10 mosquito bites in my 2 week stay in the province. In 2009, I used OFF repellent without DEET and I got bitten maybe dozens of times.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

NeJammer said:


> Prevention would include covering exposed areas, and using repellent with DEET. When i visited the Philippines in 2007 I used a repellent with DEET and got 10 mosquito bites in my 2 week stay in the province. In 2009, I used OFF repellent without DEET and I got bitten maybe dozens of times.


Before I moved to the Philippines from the USA I visited the travel’s clinic. There is one in most major hospitals. One advise they gave me was to buy a repent with more that 10% deet. The only place I found one was in a camping store. That high a level is unsafe for children ad only sold in specialize stores.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Dingue etc*



Phil_expat said:


> Before I moved to the Philippines from the USA I visited the travel’s clinic. There is one in most major hospitals. One advise they gave me was to buy a repent with more that 10% deet. The only place I found one was in a camping store. That high a level is unsafe for children ad only sold in specialize stores.


Along with the Off cream etc, we went to Ace Hardware in Angeles and bought a bug killer light like the one pictured below. Was a bit under $30.00us. We leave it on day and night on the patio. Amazing the amount of mosquitoes and other insects it gets in a 24 hour period. We end up having to clean it every day.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

I've had Dengue 3 times and though you try your best to be vigilant there is that one mossie that gets a bite! The other way to be vigilant is after 3 days of very high fever and then it breaks, inspect every inch of your body for spots or a rash and then go to the hospital.


----------



## mikeshane (Dec 29, 2010)

FYI, one of my 20 year old employees from Angeles got dengue the week before last so it definately is not only people int he province or children who are in danger. He is fine now and back to work, but definately makes you aware that you should be careful. 

I will have to go over to Ace hardware and pick up one of those insect killers Gene. Thanks for the recomendation. Its funny that after living here a while you sometime forget about some of the simple technologies that we are used to in the US and are also available here in the Philippines. 

Mike


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Dengue*



mikeshane said:


> FYI, one of my 20 year old employees from Angeles got dengue the week before last so it definately is not only people int he province or children who are in danger. He is fine now and back to work, but definately makes you aware that you should be careful.
> 
> I will have to go over to Ace hardware and pick up one of those insect killers Gene. Thanks for the recomendation. Its funny that after living here a while you sometime forget about some of the simple technologies that we are used to in the US and are also available here in the Philippines.
> 
> Mike


That's for sure Mike. It's dangerous stuff and especially depending a lot on ones health to begin with.
I heard on the news that one of the major hospitals over in San Fernando is completely full due to all the dengue cases.

When you go over to Ace to get your bug light be sure to buy at the Ace in Marquee Mall. The one in SM never seems to have one that is complete and working "in the box." And at SM they dont seem to have the spare bulbs either. Be sure to get a package of extra fuses for your light also at Ace. I think the fuses are P25.00 per pack.

Gene


----------



## NeJammer (Aug 15, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> Along with the Off cream etc, we went to Ace Hardware in Angeles and bought a bug killer light like the one pictured below. Was a bit under $30.00us. We leave it on day and night on the patio. Amazing the amount of mosquitoes and other insects it gets in a 24 hour period. We end up having to clean it every day.


I heard from a source that traditional electric bug zappers, aren't recommended. The violet light may be irresistible to some flying insects, but mosquitoes largely ignore it. "It's a lot of beneficial insects that are getting fried. They do appear to be effective against house flies, however.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Bug Lights*



NeJammer said:


> I heard from a source that traditional electric bug zappers, aren't recommended. The violet light may be irresistible to some flying insects, but mosquitoes largely ignore it. "It's a lot of beneficial insects that are getting fried. They do appear to be effective against house flies, however.


From personal experience since using ours here in the Philippines I would have to disagree. You would never in a million years believe the number of mosquitoes we kill in ours every 24 hours. We get other insects as well but the vast majority are mosquitoes. So many in fact that we have to use a small brush and clean the wires inside every day and have taken to using the days "catch" as fertilizer in house plants and outdoor potted plants as well. Totally surprised me!


Gene...


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> Along with the Off cream etc, we went to Ace Hardware in Angeles and bought a bug killer light like the one pictured below. Was a bit under $30.00us. We leave it on day and night on the patio. Amazing the amount of mosquitoes and other insects it gets in a 24 hour period. We end up having to clean it every day.


Gene, thanks for the post, I picked one up at Ace.


----------



## Nosreffej15 (Oct 5, 2011)

` At least 23 people, mostly children, have died of mosquito-borne dengue fever in the Philippines since the start of the year, health officials said.

Health officials in Zamboanga City say the disease, which has stricken 1,052 others in the same period, is a cause for alarm, the Philippine Daily Inquirer reported Sunday.

"It has reached the alert level in Western Mindanao. The number of deaths is higher compared to 2008, during which we declared a dengue outbreak with eight deaths," Rodelin Agbulos said.

Officials have started a cleanup drive in the wake of a nearly 300 percent rise in dengue cases in some areas.

Common breeding sites of mosquitoes were old boats, bamboo posts, old motorcycle tires, shells and vegetation growth, the provincial health office said.

Community groups and residents were working to remove or clean up these possible breeding places of the Aedes aegypti, the day-breeding mosquito that causes dengue fever, the Inquirer reported.


----------



## garybyrne69 (Oct 7, 2011)

I will shortly be flying over to The Philippines, staying in Manila for a couple of days and then down to Santa Rosa and Batangas for 2 weeks, my Fiancee is a paediatrican and she has a whole load of patients currently, she has warned me (since I am as she calls it "a mosquito buffet on legs") to get some decent repellant before I get there. I too have tried "Off" and found it to be only partially effective. I think I will pick up some high conc DEET, even though it is a relatively unpleasant substance I would rather not take the chance.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Dengue-Department of Health*



garybyrne69 said:


> I will shortly be flying over to The Philippines, staying in Manila for a couple of days and then down to Santa Rosa and Batangas for 2 weeks, my Fiancee is a paediatrican and she has a whole load of patients currently, she has warned me (since I am as she calls it "a mosquito buffet on legs") to get some decent repellant before I get there. I too have tried "Off" and found it to be only partially effective. I think I will pick up some high conc DEET, even though it is a relatively unpleasant substance I would rather not take the chance.


Dengue cases lower than last year.

Read more: Department of Health | Republic of the Philippines
source: Dept of Health


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

I spent 3 weeks in Zamboanga City with my Asawa and her family last Xmas. With-in 3 days of returning back to Australia I was struck down with Dengue. I was lucky as it was a mild dose. 

Over a period of the next month four of my Asawa's family were struck down as well. Thankfully they were all mild cases.

This coming Xmas when back in Zamboanga City I will be prepared..regards


----------



## garybyrne69 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have just purchased some serious DEET from Lifesystems, their 100+ which is actually 95% DEET (diethy-m-toluamide). I am also packing some long sleeved shirts and long pants (which is totally against the vacation vibe) for wearing in the evening. I hope this will scare the critters away, we are vacationing in the Manila, Makati, Santa Rosa Laguna and Batangas before heading back to Laguna then Manila. I will keep you guys updated on any news.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

garybyrne69 said:


> I have just purchased some serious DEET from Lifesystems, their 100+ which is actually 95% DEET (diethy-m-toluamide). I am also packing some long sleeved shirts and long pants (which is totally against the vacation vibe) for wearing in the evening. I hope this will scare the critters away, we are vacationing in the Manila, Makati, Santa Rosa Laguna and Batangas before heading back to Laguna then Manila. I will keep you guys updated on any news.


Thats good stuff to have for sure. A lot depends on where you are. Also if staying here permanently in the country, a good quality bug killer light is a good investment at just under $30.00us at Ace Hardware.

Be advised too that the mosquitoes that carry dengue are out and feed mostly during the day. The ones that are out at night carry the malaria as well as other diseases. 

Gene...


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

That is interesting Gene about the day time dengue mossie. I never knew that..cheers


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Yea it sounds crazy but its true. First time I hear that years ago I thought no way-hahaha

Gene


----------



## joneeboy (Jul 29, 2013)

I sometimes find something to have a good laugh about, and this is one of them.

_Along with the Off cream etc, we went to Ace Hardware in Angeles and bought a bug killer light like the one pictured below. Was a bit under $30.00us. We leave it on day and night on the patio. Amazing the amount of mosquitoes and other insects it gets in a 24 hour period. We end up having to clean it every day._

I lived in the Philippines for 15 years, and before that elsewhere in tropical countries for over 20 years. I NEVER PUT ANY ELETRIC INSECT KILLER ON A PATIO/ VERANDA/BALCONY/ PORCH. Why? Because I had no interest in attracting all the flying insects in the area to my house! No wonder this guy had to clean so much out of his bug killer!
My anti-mosquito protection consisted of well screened windows and doors, plus mosquito nets, plus insect REPELLANT tablets at night time, in those plug-in electric gadgets I bought ion Singapore, plus anti-malaria tablets. Nobody in my family ever caught anything.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Attraction*



joneeboy said:


> I sometimes find something to have a good laugh about, and this is one of them.
> 
> _Along with the Off cream etc, we went to Ace Hardware in Angeles and bought a bug killer light like the one pictured below. Was a bit under $30.00us. We leave it on day and night on the patio. Amazing the amount of mosquitoes and other insects it gets in a 24 hour period. We end up having to clean it every day._
> 
> ...


While these lights DO attract the flying insects (mosquitos included) that is the intended purpose is it not? Granted one will get a lot more bugs on property with this. However, mosquitos will at times cling to screen windows and doors; not to mention to ones clothing. These "bug" lights will also attract these as well as some that may cling to clothing-espacially at night. All it takes is one mosquito that is carrying dengue or malaria etc to get extremely sick or DEAD. You do what you think is best, but with four young children, I'll do anything that works to keep them out of the house!


Gene


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm from ND and these lights are used outside some restaurants, I remember once going to Subway and they had two of these lights one on each side of the building and about 6 inch pile of dead mosquitoes, they do work and draw the mosquitoes, that's a good thing I would set it out in an area where I don't normally go. Another great natural bug killer is tree's... they attract birds, I know have many birds in my yard and the bug and insect population has gone way down.


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

> I too have tried "Off" and found it to be only partially effective.


Didnt Kim Atienza advertise OFF on TV shortly before he contracted dengue?


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

We have a Kill Pest and it DOES work. It cost about 800 pesos from Ace Hardware. You can even have several. One in each room but especially one of the front porch which is your 1st line of defense. As stated above, keep this device on 24/7 because the mosquito that causes Hemorrhagic Dengue Fever flies during the daytime. There are 4 kinds of Dengue and the Hemorrhagic is the worst because it affects your blood. If you are coming from the USA, there is a shot, not a vaccination, but a shot that will help to prevent it but it will not make you immune to the disease. It costs almost $400 and you have to get it from your Immunologist. Should you come down with a case of Dengue Fever, and survive it, you will be immune to that particular strain but not the other 3. Use DEET, there is even a Children's OFF which works well.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> We have a Kill Pest and it DOES work. It cost about 800 pesos from Ace Hardware. You can even have several. One in each room but especially one of the front porch which is your 1st line of defense. As stated above, keep this device on 24/7 because the mosquito that causes Hemorrhagic Dengue Fever flies during the daytime. There are 4 kinds of Dengue and the Hemorrhagic is the worst because it affects your blood. If you are coming from the USA, there is a shot, not a vaccination, but a shot that will help to prevent it but it will not make you immune to the disease. It costs almost $400 and you have to get it from your Immunologist. Should you come down with a case of Dengue Fever, and survive it, you will be immune to that particular strain but not the other 3. Use DEET, there is even a Children's OFF which works well.


Glad to see the post re Kill Pest. I've seen it in our Ace here in Bacolod and wondered if it works
I'll pick up a few. My 6yr old suffered a bought of Dengue back in April (6 other children here, his age, have died as result).


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

overmyer said:


> Glad to see the post re Kill Pest. I've seen it in our Ace here in Bacolod and wondered if it works
> I'll pick up a few. My 6yr old suffered a bought of Dengue back in April (6 other children here, his age, have died as result).


I read a story today that they have 7 confirmed cases of Dengue in central Florida. Add that to the cases they have along the Texas/Mexico border there will no doubt be more research into vaccines for the four known strains.

Side note: when I was doing research after my son infected, I read that Dengue was fairly common in Europe up until wwI &wwII but "dissapeared". I'm thinking that it probably dissapeared due to the massive use of DDT during the time period and not having a vector of reinfection.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

One of the things I had to do for deployment with my disaster team was to spray my uniforms with heavy DEET, and let it dry. It supposedly would last for many washings and keep me protected without having to necessarily spray it on myself.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

We have one of these bug zappers and it works. Since there are 4 kinds of Dengue fever, any female mosquito killed means 1,000,000 are not born. We use our device 24/7. I much prefer this over the mosquito coil, the fumes from which gives me asthma symptoms.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JimnNila143 said:


> We have one of these bug zappers and it works. Since there are 4 kinds of Dengue fever, any female mosquito killed means 1,000,000 are not born. We use our device 24/7. I much prefer this over the mosquito coil, the fumes from which gives me asthma symptoms.


Agree on this for sure. We bought one over two years ago and get loads of the little rascals both day and night.
The mosquitos that carry dengue feed during the day so ours runs 24/7 also. Protection of some kind is extremely important and especially during the rainy season. The more water build-up the more mosquitos overall.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Never thought about running it 24/7 but your right Gene, the news reports that the mosquito that carries this virus is active during the daytime.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I had bee thinking about getting a zapper and after reading this thread, it seems that Kill Pest is the popular one. Any more thoughts on this brand or others?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Going shopping today! Any thoughts on a brand of zapper to buy? Do these use much electricity if you leave them on 24 / 7?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bug zapper*

Wish I could help ya.... I haven't bought mine yet, I did notice that in the SunStar Mall the hardware store inside, forgot the name it's not Ace Hardware had some great specials on bug zappers and large emergency lights.


----------

